# 8hp briggs stator charging



## critter91 (Feb 27, 2008)

i have a 8hp briggs lawn mower engine that has a stator. it only has one wire coming from underneath the flywheel. i don't really care for this riding mower i use it just to ride around the ranch. it doesn't have a solenoid. but is there a way to hook the stator up to the battery to charge it without melting the wires? i noticed when i hooked the stator wire to the positive terminal the wire started to smoke. should i only hook it up after i get it started an unhook it after i turn it off?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The line you have coming out is unregulated A/C and needs at least a diode installed before you can hook directly to the battery. If you already let the smoke out of it, it may not work anymore.


----------



## critter91 (Feb 27, 2008)

a diode is that weird tube lookin thing right? i still have that but its not connected. i can solder it back on. so the diode should make it so it won't smoke when i hook it to the battery?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

A diode is kinda like an electronic check valve. It only lets current flow in one direction.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

critter91 said:


> i have a 8hp briggs lawn mower engine that has a stator. it only has one wire coming from underneath the flywheel. i don't really care for this riding mower i use it just to ride around the ranch. it doesn't have a solenoid. but is there a way to hook the stator up to the battery to charge it without melting the wires? i noticed when i hooked the stator wire to the positive terminal the wire started to smoke. should i only hook it up after i get it started an unhook it after i turn it off?


It doesn't have a solenoid ??? Is it pull-rope start ? Then what's the battery for, lights?
thanks,


----------



## critter91 (Feb 27, 2008)

no i just touch the positive wire to the starter. and its for lights.all i use it for is just bashing around. i changed the pulleys to make it go a little over 20. this mower has been flipped, jumped, it had water in the engine, its been ran without oil, its been ran with 2 stroke gas, this thing will never die! and the governor has been removed. but this thing starts up with no hesitaion when the battery is charged but it dies when i run the lights for a while. i geuss i'll put the diode on and see what happens.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I think you need to give it a rest, my goodness


.......sounds fun though


----------



## critter91 (Feb 27, 2008)

today was a sad day. the old peerless tranny broke.  the mounts broke. the gears and sprocket still work. if i can find a bottom end for it. it will work but not woth it for something i got for free. i geuss i'll pull the engine and sell it for 30 bucks. if anyones interested its a B/S 8hp 319cc. smokes. doesn't have a knock. float needle needs work. still has air filter box. its all black paint like stock. anybody need a mower with no engine for 10 bucks? or all for40 bucks?


----------

